# Buddy Club Kit



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

have you guys seen this yet?
http://www.extremedimensions.com/shopexd.asp?id=4188

i always wanted them to make a bc kit for our cars and now there finally is one. i think it looks pretty dope but i dont liek the rear bumper.


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

i think this has been posted before, but i think its ugly as hell!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

to each his own likings.

nw200sx the buddy club kit we have all seen it before.

it look ok in my opinion.


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

Don't like it


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

the front to me is very cool, but the back on the jdm bc is pretty nasty lookin. Or horrible, or whatever u wanna say.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

the look/shape doesn't fit the car.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i like the side skirts.....thas about it


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Sticks out forward a little too much IMHO. Not bad, but its not my type either.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Im not a big fan of the front. The rear looks like garbage. But the side skirts are pretty sick.


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

i think thats ugly as hell...


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Im not a big fan of the front. The rear looks like garbage. But the side skirts are pretty sick. *


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I think it looks good,*

Give them credit for even noticing that we exist, So many of you Bitch because there is not that much availible for our cars and then you shoot something new down even before it gets off the ground.


----------

